# Hunting Thread



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Who is ready for bow season? i sure am


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Who is ready for bow season? i sure am


I'm lookin forward to Oct.3 here in PA, first day of bow season!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> Who is ready for bow season? i sure am


I'm pumped up for deer season. i can hunt hogs all year on private property in florida. Has anyone killed a rabbit with a bow lately, I've been trying each time we go up to our hunting lease because the rabbits are HUGE up there, but I haven't gotten in bow range yet with them.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think our archery season down here in Florida starts September 20th, but I think they moved it later in the month which is bad because our rut starts about the first to second week of September.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I think our archery season down here in Florida starts September 20th, but I think they moved it later in the month which is bad because our rut starts about the first to second week of September.


wow, ours is ussually the 3rd or 4th week in November


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Im already planning on "being sick" on the 15th of Sept. here in NE. I dont know why but I feel a cold coming on...cough...cough


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Where do you shoot a groundhog? Some say head shots only. will a lung shot take it down? I also have heard they are very very hard to make a lethal shot on.


----------



## JPNorth (Jun 7, 2009)

Im all ready for AUGUST 28th, maybe hunt shirtless in the warm weather lol


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here in kentucky our bow season for deer starts September 6th.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

October 1st 

Football will interfere with the begging of the season.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

here is a pic of one of my rabbit hunting dogs. i had her for a while but i sold her because the dog i have now just had pups and there wasn't enought kennel space. me and my dad here in ky hunt rabbits almost all the time and in the summer we run our dogs which is hunting the rabbits without taking a gun or shooting them.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

its fun


----------



## RADA (Jun 19, 2009)

need to try out my new bow ...


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> wow, ours is ussually the 3rd or 4th week in November


Well, one reason is that our bucks are in their best rut in the 1-3 weeks of september.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

RADA said:


> need to try out my new bow ...


I still have to get used to my new bow and start shooting great with it.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Well hopefully this year is another year of tons of hunting, like last year. Cant wait to take off weeks of school,lol.

Do any of you know if the bowtech S.W.A.T. is any of good i might try it then get it.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i am starting to shoot my broadheads. i am shooting the montec 85s right now. any other suggestions?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE Kid said:


> i am starting to shoot my broadheads. i am shooting the montec 85s right now. any other suggestions?


I like the Muzzy MX-3's.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll start my season in New Hampshire on September 15 and then Mass opens on columbus day in october. I shot the new X-Force Omen yesterday and I'm really considering ordering one for hunting season. I also chronographed my bow yesterday and its shooting 319 fps and the muzzy's fly perfectly so I am set for hunting season.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Here in Arizona are rut start mid December and January.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> I'll start my season in New Hampshire on September 15 and then Mass opens on columbus day in october. I shot the new X-Force Omen yesterday and I'm really considering ordering one for hunting season. I also chronographed my bow yesterday and its shooting 319 fps and the muzzy's fly perfectly so I am set for hunting season.


Our archery season is supposed to start the 26th of september which isn't good because our bucks rut earlier, like the first and second week of september is the peak part of our rut, they are thinking of changing it to the 12th of september which I hope will go through. i haven't shot my broadheads yet on my new bow because it's too hot outside to shoot, i was out yesterday target practicing and i could only get the first shot out of each round right in the heart because it was so hot out that I was getting dehydrated and was so worn out.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

How much deer meat do you guys use ? Our family uses a whole lot of deer meat. this year in october I'm going up to georgia with my dad to my grandparents place to go bowhunt some doe because we need alot of deer meat because we use it in about everything we cook that requires hamburger meat. wE have spaghetti once a week and we have many meals that we use deer meat, I don't think we have gone to the store to buy burger meat since August of last year.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> October 1st
> 
> Football will interfere with the begging of the season.


same here..


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Around here the rut is in November which means mores days to hunt How many of you hunt in back of your houses? In back of my house is all woods and it's very convenient for me to come home from school and get my hunting stuff and go to my stand or wake up and go out.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Around here the rut is in November which means mores days to hunt How many of you hunt in back of your houses? In back of my house is all woods and it's very convenient for me to come home from school and get my hunting stuff and go to my stand or wake up and go out.


I wish i could, but we have no hunting land around here unless your hunting squirrels that are so small. up in ohio and in gerorgia at our relatives place, we can hunt in their back yard because there are woods and some fields there and we see deer all the time.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

has anyone ever hunted a javalina before?????? I drew one tag this year and, of course it was a javalina. This will be my first Javelina hunt. Anyone got any javalina expirences??

Thanxs


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

camofreak said:


> Well hopefully this year is another year of tons of hunting, like last year. Cant wait to take off weeks of school,lol.
> 
> Do any of you know if the bowtech S.W.A.T. is any of good i might try it then get it.


Yes, it is a very good bow. Very smooth, very quiet, a good shooter, and not too bad on the wallet, too!


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

True, i looked at it at sportsmens last night, ill probably get it when they go uunder, cause itll be cheaper.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Around here the rut is in November which means mores days to hunt How many of you hunt in back of your houses? In back of my house is all woods and it's very convenient for me to come home from school and get my hunting stuff and go to my stand or wake up and go out.


thats exactly what i do. we have pines directly behind my house. i have a stand close enough that i can hear car doors close if somebody comes to our house. i killed my first deer out of that stand though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> has anyone ever hunted a javalina before?????? I drew one tag this year and, of course it was a javalina. This will be my first Javelina hunt. Anyone got any javalina expirences??
> 
> Thanxs


My dad did one time in texas, he was bowhunting of course. The guide dropped him off and said that he would pick him up close to dark. My dad shot all of his arrows which was about 5 and one of the five javelinas that he shot was shot just beside the spine since it was directly under his stand and the arrow was stuck in the ground so the javelina was running around in a circle since the arrow was stuck in the ground. All the other javelinas that he didn't have any arrows left to shoot them were attacking his treestand and the guide had to run in there and shoot some of them so my dad could get out of there.


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> My dad did one time in texas, he was bowhunting of course. The guide dropped him off and said that he would pick him up close to dark. My dad shot all of his arrows which was about 5 and one of the five javelinas that he shot was shot just beside the spine since it was directly under his stand and the arrow was stuck in the ground so the javelina was running around in a circle since the arrow was stuck in the ground. All the other javelinas that he didn't have any arrows left to shoot them were attacking his treestand and the guide had to run in there and shoot some of them so my dad could get out of there.



Haha thats pretty funny.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> has anyone ever hunted a javalina before?????? I drew one tag this year and, of course it was a javalina. This will be my first Javelina hunt. Anyone got any javalina expirences??
> 
> Thanxs


I Shot one about 2 years ago with a 243 But this year I am going to put in for archery. Bcuz the archery Javalina season is the same time as archery deer season.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone know anything about bowhunting groundhogs? I am trying it for the first time this year.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> anyone know anything about bowhunting groundhogs? I am trying it for the first time this year.


Nope, not really, but I would say that you should just shoot them like any other animal.


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

*Rage*

Rage expandables r the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2.0 inch cutting diameter!!!!


Zach


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Any body hunting any new land this year? I'm hunting my uncles 50 acres in NH this year and a pheasant hunting spot in NH before pheasant season starts.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Well i drew the any legal sporting arm hunt. SO im taking the gun and the bow


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Im might go to wyoming and do antelope, and maybe go to nebraaka(i think) and hunt turkey on my uncles few thousand acre land, and deer possibly. Might go with some friends to oklahoma for some deer on his grandpas 500 acre land for two weeks. But other than that no, My dads freind got drawn nfor unit 1 antelope here in az and i might go. But elk and deer here are the same spots as usual.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

The guy I hunt with alot got an wyoming antleope tag last year. Ayway When he shot his buck a mountain lion attacked it!! So he jumped out of the car and the lion took off. I think they still got most of the meat but that would have been awesome to see! Tru story!


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> My dad did one time in texas, he was bowhunting of course. The guide dropped him off and said that he would pick him up close to dark. My dad shot all of his arrows which was about 5 and one of the five javelinas that he shot was shot just beside the spine since it was directly under his stand and the arrow was stuck in the ground so the javelina was running around in a circle since the arrow was stuck in the ground. All the other javelinas that he didn't have any arrows left to shoot them were attacking his treestand and the guide had to run in there and shoot some of them so my dad could get out of there.


LOL! thats funny. in that case im bringing my rifle in case of javalina attack! jk lol


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

NMYoungGun said:


> The guy I hunt with alot got an wyoming antleope tag last year. Ayway When he shot his buck a mountain lion attacked it!! So he jumped out of the car and the lion took off. I think they still got most of the meat but that would have been awesome to see! Tru story!


Thats funny, and it sucks, i would have shot it and had both, if he was able to.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Ya he probly could have but i think he knew better and didnt want to have to explain to the game warden why there was a mountain lion in his truck:mg:


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya that would make sense


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Who here target practices out of a treestand before archery season? Now that i am dead on out to 40 (since that's as far as i sighted it in) I am starting to target practice out of a treestand because when i bowhunt, i am in a treestand 99.9999.......% of the time, the only time i'm not is if we are hog hunting with our bows and we are only there for maybe 15 minutes. the target practicing out of a treestand really helps and makes it more realistic. the only problem for me is that we only have a climber stand at our house so it's a real pain in the butt because every time I shoot all of my arrows, I have to lower my bow, get in climbing position, and get the stand down, and do it all over every five shots or so.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

At the range there is a permanent treestand that we practice out of.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

i have never hunted out of a tree stand. I think it would be pretty cool though. I do practice with my pack,binos and mask on. So i can make sure i can draw and anchor without anything in the way. I problably look ridiculous doing it though.lol


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm ready for September, here's a little from this summer so far.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

thats awesome.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NMYoungGun said:


> i have never hunted out of a tree stand. I think it would be pretty cool though. I do practice with my pack,binos and mask on. So i can make sure i can draw and anchor without anything in the way. I problably look ridiculous doing it though.lol


Ah, It don't matter. It just prepares you more for hunting season.I just about always hunt out of a treestand, it's a little more complicated and you definitely have to mark spots with your rangefinder once you are in thew stand because some distances may seem closer or further away but they really aren't.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

im definatly ready for bow season. here in semo it startes september 15th. and the gun season starts november 1st. and ends november 14th. the rut usually starts right after gun season which means i have a good chance of killing a big buck with my bow. and trust me im ready for it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope I score on a big buck this year with my bow. i'm going up to georgia for the first week of their bowhunting season to kill some does, we are going to need to shoot 5 deer this year, so 2 for my dad or me and 3 for the other, but nobody said I couldn't shoot more than three, we need alot of deer meat because we use it in everything we eat almost, anything that requires roast or burger we use deer meat. I am ready for any shot out to 40 yards with my bow. In Georgia you are allowed to shoot 10 doe a year so I can just shoot away!Their season starts september 12th or 13th, pretty sure the 12th. And down here in florida it starts the 26th of september which isn't really good because the peak rut is usually the first three weeks of september.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Those are some nice bucks.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Here you are allowed one buck a year. no does at all. Im trying right now to get a private land deer tag in time for bow season. We kick off sept. 1st here! Wish me luck guys!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

In NH you can shoot one deer buck or doe and that starts september 15. Here in MA I can shoot two bucks and as many does as I have tags for.


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I'm lookin forward to Oct.3 here in PA, first day of bow season!!!!!!!!


Hey ur from pa too cool i cant wait either


----------



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

here in mn bow season starts around the second week of sept. and the rut is early nov plenty of time to stick one


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

My Omen is on its way for hunting season. I should have it by the end of August.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Anybody hunting yet?


----------



## camofreak (Jun 18, 2009)

I got 17 days until archery deer starts, where i live you only get one deer a year or elk or sheep or antelope but only if you get drawn or get a otc tag. you usually stay in your stand for the first hour of hunting every day. and then its not worth staying in. I just got new sights and a tubed pep last night so im gonna go sight my bow into 20 yrds in 110 degree weather, later cf


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

we just came back from our hunting lease and we checked our camera cards and we have a magnum of a florida buck on camera! I will try to get the picture on here after a while.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Im pumped ares starts october 1 but im going in the youth season on september 26 and 27


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

September 19th cant come fast enough here!! Anyone got stands out yet?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> September 19th cant come fast enough here!! Anyone got stands out yet?


Ours are permanent, and if we move them we do hunt other areas we use climber stands.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

TTT since its deer season!! Just thought we could use this one some more...


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

Anybody have anything on the ground yet?

We got two pronghorns down with smokepoles yesterday. i only have a pic of one though. I didnt have a tag for this hunt, but it was just as much fun to be behind the shooter watching the hunt. This buck was dead at about 6:30. This was the biggetst buck we saw out there. i think this one was 14 7/8 and 15 1/8 i think


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

nice pronghorn dude


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

HoytBoyJr said:


> Rage expandables r the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!2.0 inch cutting diameter!!!!
> 
> 
> Zach


Most youth shouldn't shoot the 2" rages. 

You might also want to edit your sig smaller


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

N7709K said:


> Most youth shouldn't shoot the 2" rages.
> 
> You might also want to edit your sig smaller


Why not the rage? because of their penetration?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> Why not the rage? because of their penetration?


With some bows under 70 and most under 60 there is a hard time getting a safe amount of KE to get a pass through with a large expandable. The large the cutting dia. the more drag that it causes. With low KE there isn't enough to get to enough penetration for the arrow to make it to the other side and out of the animal


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i don't care, the next time i buy broadheads they will be rage 2 blades.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Then be ready for wounded deer, unless you get the 1.5" cut versions.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I would listen to N7709K. He knows what he is talking about :wink:


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

how long are the 3 blades?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Preci$e$hooter said:


> how long are the 3 blades?


1.5", but they have had some issues with them opening. I would look into the 1.5" two blade ones(40 KE). They are for lighter poundage bows, but they work as a smaller cut two blade


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

4 DAYS!!!!!!!! im pumped cant wait to get some meat in the freezer


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

stickbow hunter said:


> 4 days!!!!!!!! Im pumped cant wait to get some meat in the freezer


dido!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I still got two weeks


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm probably going up to Georgia this sunday or so. We have 5 legal bucks on camera, one really nice 7 point and an awesome 8 point. I shot a hog this weekend with my bow, dropped the pig in it's tracks because of a spine shot.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

starts on the 12th here, also my birthday:wink: quite a good bday present. Most likely will be heading out openning day because its looking like we are going to be cutting the bean field on the edge of the woods i hunt on and i want to be there at night fall for it. Might just take a doe early but if a decent buck shows up, hes going down. Still looking for that first archery deer.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

3 days!!!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a month left to get a few more bows ready. I know I have at least one really good one, and then maybe one or two more (in the works- I have a good flatbow I'm using now). Then arrows and some more practice


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

9 days until bear!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

10 til deer


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

4 days until a get a chance at an elk.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Good luck on a elk


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

N7709K said:


> 10 til deer


+1 on that, can't wait!:blob1:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Just got back from setting up one of the blinds for the season opener. So pumped to get out there.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

you leave your blind out there? What kind is it?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> you leave your blind out there? What kind is it?


Primos Vision. Not to worried about it getting stolen. But ya never know


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Where do you shoot a groundhog? Some say head shots only. will a lung shot take it down? I also have heard they are very very hard to make a lethal shot on.


there are some tough animals, head shots are perfect but behind the shoulder is great too, shoot it like a deer haha


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

pro-elite said:


> Hey ur from pa too cool i cant wait either


me too! haha im so pumped for Oct. 3rd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

This past weekend we went into our spots to cut branches and get everything situated in our treestands so that when we get in there we don't make noise and so we have clear shots of where the deer come. I'm so pumped for archery season here and hopefully next week i'm going to georgia to drill a few deer to the ground since we need alot of deer meat and we don't want to shoot our 90 pound does in florida since our lease doesn't have alot of does.


----------



## Rhood22 (Aug 28, 2009)

I cant wait either are season starts tommorow and i am so pumped. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Only 2 more weeks left before hunting season starts.


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Only 2 more weeks left before hunting season starts.


Thursday morning I will be in a tree!


----------



## ChadLister (Jan 28, 2009)

Note to self, Get a camo bow.


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> anyone know anything about bowhunting groundhogs? I am trying it for the first time this year.


It's freaking hard I do it in the summer to practice and it's head shot only because those little things fight... That's when I end up shooting the


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

ok Well i HAve a success story down here in NM. It wasnt me but one of my friends up here drew a Ibex tag. THere were broght here from iran or somthing like that. these tags are super hard to draw and my friend ended uyp getting a tag. He dropped an absolute freaking hog of a goat with a 372 yard shot. A big ibex is around 45 inches and this one was 49 3/8. Any way just thought id share since this is a big thing around here.

Ill try to get pics up.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

pass on the congrats. Do you have any pics?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of the fully set up rig.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

N7709K said:


> pass on the congrats. Do you have any pics?


im going to ask if i can post them up. THis thing is a beast.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

our season started yesterday i went out for any hour and a half in the mornin and saw a 4pt and 2 doe. then i went out in the evening and passed two doe up one at 20 and one at 30yds" ill shoot doe just not til the end of the season if i dont get a buck" and i seen two nice buck about 40yds out one was wide and the other was high they were nice and i seen like 4 more but got too dark to tell what they were.


----------



## WI BowFish (Sep 21, 2009)

shot a doe the 2nd day of the WI Bowseason!!! just purchased my new Mission eliminator its like a DXT but cheaper!!! great little bow


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

